# Cannot play Edge of chaos Independence war 2



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

I cannot play the Edge of chaos Independence war 2 on a Windows Vista Computer.
It worked well on an older windows 98SE computer. The game was first released in 2001
I have installed it successfully on my Windows Vista PC. When I attempt to play the game the following message is displayed:


> IWAR2.EOC
> 
> Unable to find a suitable driver to run the game. This means the game will not run.
> 
> ...


I tried a reboot and I still get the same problem. I do not think the problem is that drivers for my graphics card are too old but too new.
I think I will require and emulator of an older PC for this game to work. Can anyone provide any help please?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

update your drivers. Its your graphics card.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Since it's installed, have you tried right clicking the icon, choosing properties, and changing the compatibility mode to an older version of windows? It's also possible that the game is just too old to play on vista.


----------



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

I updated the drivers.
I changed the compatibility mode to Windows 98 / Windows ME
when I try to run the game I get a new message:


> *loader.exe has stopped working*
> 
> A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

i have windows vista also, is there a way i can download this game and figure it out myself?


----------



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

PrivatePC said:


> i have windows vista also, is there a way i can download this game and figure it out myself?


I did not download it.The game is on two CD's.
It was a good game back on my old window 98SE desktop. The only slightly annoying thing about it was the long loading times. Which I hoped would be massively reduced on a new machine.
I suspect DerekC is right and that the game is just too old to play on vista. A shame.
Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

You might also want to check the manufacturers website. They might offer a Vista patch or update.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

PrivatePC said:


> i have windows vista also, is there a way i can download this game and figure it out myself?


Not legally, but you can purchase it.


----------

